# What company to use to calibrate my ECM8000?



## acousticignorant (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone know of a good company to use to calibrate my ECM8000 Just bought? I bought a used one for 30 bucks and now just need to get it calibrated. I also new to this whole getting a mic calibrated. When I get it done do they just give me a cal. file that I can use in REW? What exactally do they do? Thanks for any information.:scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at the sticky for this forum. :T


----------



## eddysoe (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_behringer.html


----------

